# New Plymouth cafe



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi I thought I would post about Mad Merchant - new cafe opened in Plymouth. Extract coffee and fantastic coffee gear.. well worth a visit... they are on new street https://www.facebook.com/MadMerchantCoffee/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was in Plymouth yesterday, and for the life of me no specialty coffee, drives me insane!!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Barbican rather than CC?

Long overdue a trip to this city, lived there in the 80's, would love a return visit

Is the Dolphin still there and serving Draught Bass?


----------



## veedeeL (Apr 15, 2015)

The Dolphin is still going strong and serves a very good pint of draught Bass...

On Nod's recommendation I have stopped in to the Mad Merchant on the Barbican and was impressed. The Jaka bakery is also very decent and bakes very good sourdough loaf.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Been to the Mad merchant today, well what can I say one of the best I have been to, Had two Espresso, and a cappa and Bacon Barm, and Carrot cake. Took some pics but only remembered after I had eat it all,haha

Made with this beast


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

I think the right name would be The Mad Merchant. I actually know the place, and I have to say their gear is a bit better than the coffee they make with it. it's good, but not great. Still enjoyable, of course. it makes up for my particular tastes and having my head up my backside by being very cozy.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well anyway!!

All the gear is for sale now. So not sure what gone on. Maybe Footfall


----------

